# Just a few from the cell phone



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Spotted this coming home the other day:











Looks like it was on it's last leg:













Yesterday's service call:

How to properly hook up a dryer:












Must not own a shovel:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Obviously a grade change issue.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

That's why you test all poles before climbing


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

What did the PVC feed?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Of that trailer was on a job site ( temporary power ) and not crossing over a sidewalk , I wouldn't have a problem with it . Put some orange cones out and a tripping hazard sign , lol !


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BDB said:


> What did the PVC feed?


Mobile home.





drumnut08 said:


> Of that trailer was on a job site ( temporary power ) and not crossing over a sidewalk , I wouldn't have a problem with it . Put some orange cones out and a tripping hazard sign , lol !


That ain't temp power. That's permanent.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

480sparky said:


> ...That ain't temp power. That's permanent.


 Permanently ugly. That's the worst kind of permanent.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Burial depth only applies if it is buried. It is sunlight resistant. In theory, if it were not crossing a sidewalk and if the utility didn't complain (which I doubt they would look the other way), would it be compliant if it were strapped down with pvc straps and installed with expansion joints? Hmmmmm?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

btharmy said:


> Burial depth only applies if it is buried. It is sunlight resistant. In theory, if it were not crossing a sidewalk and if the utility didn't complain (which I doubt they would look the other way), would it be compliant if it were strapped down with pvc straps and installed with expansion joints? Hmmmmm?



The service stops at the disco on the pole, so the POCO doesn't have any say in it.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Mobile home. That ain't temp power. That's permanent.


. I'm aware of that . My of should have been an if .


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> . I'm aware of that . My of should have been an if .


We all love the new editing rules right?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> We all love the new editing rules right?


 Solving problems that don't exist, one step at a time!


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn, you guys must have some huge beavers out there....:devil2:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Spotted this coming home the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In a way I envy you- getting the business. The other side, I don't want to visit your country till you have it all fixed, lol.

That's not to say that it's any better up here though.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The_Modifier said:


> In a way I envy you- getting the business. The other side, I don't want to visit your country till you have it all fixed, lol.......



Once I get it all fixed, there will be nothing for you to do.....


----------



## TheWireNut (Apr 20, 2014)

Just cut that pole off, and bury the good part.

The PVC service......can you say "subject to physical damage"? 

TWN


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Duct was in the way


----------



## tam (Oct 21, 2008)

the shovel part was the funniest


----------

